# Autotrail media package



## bazandgaz (Aug 3, 2009)

hi, does anybody know how to get the radio channels working on the TV digital system on the new autotrails, our 2009 apache used to have a button on the silver remote control - but the new system has no such button ??
When we search for new channels it shows their are radio channels but I cant work out how to access them. Thanks in advance


----------

